# What is this Mortising machine?



## trevarthan (Jan 14, 2013)

In this video http://youtu.be/csPgyklq0C0, what is that mortising machine at 2:12?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

It's a virutex lock mortiser

http://virutex.com/lockmortiserfc16s-2-1.aspx


----------



## trevarthan (Jan 14, 2013)

Interesting. Did he use it to create his loose tenon mortises? Or did he just use it to create the lock mortise?


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Loose tenon mortises. Slick machinery in that shop for sure.:thumbsup:
Bill


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a little curious about a few of the tools he uses. Not familiar with what he's using at 6:29.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*look like this one to me*

A lock mortiser:
http://www.atlas-machinery.com/products/Porter-Cable-513-1-12HP-Lock-Mortising-Machine

like these:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...=ytff1-tyc-inbox&ei=utf-8&n=30&x=wrt&y=Search


----------

